# Aquaclear HOB and cartridges



## Monatobias (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have been browsing for a few weeks now. Since I had to move to a new apartment I thought I would upgrade from my 10 gallon to a 20L since the 10 gallon needed replaced and I always wanted a bigger tank.  Before I had mainly java fern, a few crypts, and some small swords. I wasn't really into growing plants that much so I never read up on the details about lighting etc. I have learned a lot since reading various posts.

My question pertains to my aquaclear HOB filter. I have always used the sponge, the carbon, and ammonia removing cartridges. I wanted to know with my new tank being heavily planted if having the carbon and ammonia removal cartridges in there is not good when I am dosing with ferts and have plants to break down the ammonia. Am I just wasting my money on ferts if the carbon will remove it and does having the ammonia removal insert take away needed ammmonia? Should I take them out and substitute with additional sponges?  

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

You really only need the carbon maybe for two weeks at startup until the biofilter gets established. Some filter companies like Eheim address this in their instructional booklets other companies want you to keep buying their specialized carbon inserts. In the planted tank especially with the add'l filteration the plants provide it's really worthless once the tank gets going. I have the same filter on my 10g and replaced the carbon with a bag of biomaterial and I'm also using hte sponge.


----------



## Monatobias (May 9, 2006)

What are your thoughts about the ammonia removal cartridge? Same deal as the carbon and more important during set up and not after?

Thanks!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've never used any chemical filtration in a well planted tank (in fact I don't use chemical filtration in less planted African Cichlid tanks either). Some people do use carbon for the first week or two... but I never found it necessary/beneficial. (I think Amano does the two week carbon thing too).

Most people with well planted tanks only use mechanical/biological filtration, and even then it's the plants that do most of the biofiltration...


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Carbon doesn't remove ammonia or nitrite, atleast not at any ammount that makes a difference. The carbon isn't needed. It can make the water look good, but for the most part its not worth the money in my opinion. Aquaclear filters don't come with ammonia removing cartradges. They come with that bio-max stuff, but that is just a high surface area substance that allows bacteria to grow on. If you have ammonia removing stuff (zeolite I belive its called) don't use it. Its best to have your bio-filter take care of ammonia reguardless of plants or no plants.

Personally in my aquaclear I use 2 sponges and the bio-max. I am considering just using three sponges.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree, carbon and ammonia packets are necessary, and your money can be well spent on getting even more plants! 

Again, most people with planted tank rely on the plants for filtration. The sponges and floss help removed debris, and is really the only thing necessary in the filter. Filter = mechanical filtration and flow.

-John N.


----------



## Monatobias (May 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your advice.

For those of you using the sponge only, how often do you replace them?


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

the only time that I ever use carbon is when I want to get rid of fish medication that's still in the tank.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think for most tanks, a good combination would be the sponge, some filter floss (to give the water a polish) and biomax. I'd have this myself, but I use the sponge and a bag of crushed coral, because of the dismal KH of my tapwater.

I would replace the sponge perhaps once a year. My current sponge has been going for almost a year now and is getting a little yellow. I'm not going to rush to replace it.

Never replace everything in the filter at once, if you're relying on it as a biofilter,because you'll be removing everything that's containing the beneficial bacteria. Replace each piece at a time, giving it perhaps two weeks to a month in between to change the other pieces, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

between my sister and I we have a tun of aqua clear filters running. We never have to change the sponge. we only clean it once in a while. They are very long lasting. We purchased additional sponges so that there is dounle sponge in the filter. They come with one and carbon and stuff when brand new and i always purchase one more sponge. The carbon and ammonia remover are not all that necassary if you ask me,


----------

